# Leaving for Avon in the AM



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Be getting in Avon around 1 pm and staying for a week. check back in for lots of pics with huge fish. Crap I just jinxed myself, HOPEFULLY lots of pics of big fish ... that's better


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Some photos of road and ramp conditions would be greatly appreciated! Replacing brake calipers isn't fun or cheap and trying to avoid 1+ foot of saltwater driving out to the Point or other ramps. Good luck!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Good luck! Keep us posted please.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ramps are all good shape at least 38 and 49, fished today and just one mullet


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

goin out drummin tonight


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

surfchunker said:


> goin out drummin tonight


 Any luck? We got skunked last night. Going to try 32 today and tonight


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

How's the drive to the Point? Water on the roadway? Narrow by the dunes? Inquiring minds gotta know!


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Same question........is there 6" or 1-foot or more water on the road to the Point or ramps? Also, the hairpin turn on ramp 43 that stuck way too many trucks; is the still there and causing problems?? Guess I'm going to find out for myself on Thursday. Lastly, can we drive down to the ferry to head south? Thanks!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

all beaches are packed elbow to elbow, 45-48 is all flooded everything else is open just packed


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

tear them surf, 
luck to you
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good luck to ya.. We gottem on the planks...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Good luck to ya.. We gottem on the planks...


Love the sign in your yard 

we got on 38 about 6:30 and by 7 waves already were up in the tracks and knew by peak high tide it would be to the dunes , caught 3 little blues, decent mullet and one small pompano on 49 today


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It is my neighbors sign on his property,but cool with me...


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey John you should not have any problems with water 44 is dry and the water on 12 is drying up,i didn't go out 43 but it is tight at the narrows at high tide you will have to be careful with your camper. There are no problems getting to the ferry, but Frisco and Hatteras are in bad shape. A lot of water in the houses down that way.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Now you have me wondering, what does the sign say in Drumdum's neighbors yard?, thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fished 38 from 10am to 4 pm and caught one blow toad, didn't see anybody else catch a thing, surf was really rough today, at high tide 9 wasn't holding and dead low 4 wouldn't hold for mullets either


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

poppop1 said:


> Now you have me wondering, what does the sign say in Drumdum's neighbors yard?, thanks.


 Does not refer to post,and not an NC topic.... 



surfchunker said:


> fished 38 from 10am to 4 pm and caught one blow toad, didn't see anybody else catch a thing, surf was really rough today, at high tide 9 wasn't holding and dead low 4 wouldn't hold for mullets either


 Shoulda fished the planks.. pups and mullets... Planks can kind of shield ya from the swell that is out there...


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks Joker! With NW due Saturday, will just come down Thurs/Friday and probably head home early Saturday and wait for a more promising weather pattern. I'll work on my sun tan


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Does not refer to post,and not an NC topic....
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda fished the planks.. pups and mullets... Planks can kind of shield ya from the swell that is out there...


can we rent out Tater ?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got into lots sharks last night looking for drum. 6+ garbos and a couple of sandbars in the 5-6' range. It was constant from about 9pm-12. Wasn't any chance at drum with those turds getting to the bait as quick as they did.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> can we rent out Tater ?


 I'm sure he won't mind..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fishing picked up today but still wasn't great, 5 mullet, 3 blues, 2 black drum, best part of the day was teaching my wife to throw 11' conventional rod and reel, 3rd cast she was bombing it out there 75 yards or so


----------

